# Ginger ferret colour



## ferretastic (May 9, 2014)

Acquired a lovely new ferret the other day and just wanted to know whether anyone has seen one his colour before. I know that ferrets come in all many different shades and colours but I have never come across a ginger-which is what he appears to be!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Can't see the picture.


----------



## ferretastic (May 9, 2014)

just joined so its not letting me insert a pic at the moment


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

ferretastic said:


> just joined so its not letting me insert a pic at the moment


Post pictures via Photobucket? If you haven't tried already. That's generally how everyone else does it on this forum : victory:


----------



## ferretastic (May 9, 2014)

Okay thanks mate I will


----------



## ferretastic (May 9, 2014)

Here he is. Just got him from a guy the other day who wanted to rehome him and I've only just named him too lol The winter coat pic wasn't taken by me

animaltastic's Recent Uploads | Photobucket


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I think... But may be wrong... He would fall in to the cinnamon category but is clearly a dark cinnamon.
How old is he... Ferret coats can change loads as they mature....


----------



## ferretastic (May 9, 2014)

Think he is 2.5 to 3 years old. He is some kind of ginger type ferret but not a standard sandy for sure. have u seen one similar? do you think he would pass the colour onto his kits if he was bred?


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi. You may know this by now but your boy is very likely a standard sandy or even dark eyed white. I am assuming he is entire and has been left entire for a few years. His deep orange colour is oil build up, it staines the fur and would not come off with washing. Once neutered he will go to his normal colour within 6 week or a few months. The colour is therefor not genetic and would not be passed on to kits, any colour male ferret can go this dark if left very long in season, some just go a bit orange or yellowish some go like your boy. The change when he is neutered will be remarkable. Please don't breed. Especially if you do not know his full genetic, medical history and parentage, there are just too many kits around and the rescues are fit to burst.


----------



## ferretastic (May 9, 2014)

Hahaha how ironic the rescue he came from has done just that-put him to 15 jills in their care and some litters have already been born. i say rescue but they are crooked. They see the ginger's offspring as real money spinners but i will laugh if the come out with a load of albinos and standard sandies:mf_dribble: :bash:


----------

